# Topwater wading rod???



## KWillis (May 31, 2010)

What are some good rods for a top water. Looking for a 6'9" but open to anything


----------



## skipjack express (May 11, 2010)

Slamseekerrods.com


----------



## Byronf (Jul 2, 2012)

Sarge custom rods. Look at the "moar" it's my favorite top water rod!


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Billystix he will build anything you want give him a call 352-377-5894


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

John_B_1 said:


> Billystix he will build anything you want give him a call 352-377-5894


x2. Billy will get you squared away and you will not be dissapointed!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3RD GULFCOAST (Jul 11, 2012)

X3 on Billystix. Call him and tell him what you are looking for a he will let you know what is best to build for you. He builds a good looking, good fishing Rod.:texasflag


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Im partial to Sarges Wingman, 6'2", its one Spook, corky slinging mo fo, also makes a Freebird in a 6'5".


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

And it is Super Light, with my Core its only 7.5oz

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I like to use a 7' med light rod for top water lures and spoons.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

6'5 castaway skeleton m for throwing bigger baits. 


Cody C


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

I have a 6'9" Falcon XG Topwater Special and it is AWESOME!


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

Sarge custom, moar or moar light... Hands down best rod on the market..


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

RobRed said:


> Sarge custom, moar or moar light... Hands down best rod on the market..


My buddy got a Chaos and it is sick! I will say Sarge builds one hell of a nice rod.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Take a look at this 6'9" Kistler built on a Gary Loomis blank. http://www.kistlerrods.com/p/fishing-rod/c-Salt-Water-Inshore/KLXTTS69M.html

Here's a Tackle Tour review.http://www.kistlerrods.com/fishing-rod/Tackle-Tour-Reviews-Kistlers-KLX-7-Medium/subpage249.html


----------



## MRDEJ (Jul 13, 2011)

7'6 St. Croix Mojo or check out http://www.stickemrods.com/

Moe


----------



## Hookem Hideout (Apr 12, 2007)

*Rod*

Kistler's 6'9" Z bone for me......awesome rod.


----------



## specsanddots (Mar 22, 2012)

*Rod*

X2 on the Freebird!


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

my rod of choice is a 6'-9" Waterloo HP SLAM MAG with titanium Recoil guides.


----------



## Anytimer (Jun 26, 2012)

7' Billystix texas wadstix is what i got and love it.


----------



## G Love (Apr 16, 2013)

Falcon XG 6'9 light action, I really like it!


----------



## Sabinesalt (Feb 27, 2013)

Coastal falcon tw special 6'9


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

There are a lot of good rods out there. I've been using a Castaway Skeleton med. [email protected] 6'5". I mostly wade and prefer about 6 &1/2' rods. Castaway has stood behind there products for me and I've own 3. Had an Allstar that was excellent but they sold out. Almost got an Amercan Rodsmith but got Castaway- going on 3yrs. Been a great rod. Kistler, Waterloo and St.Croix or Falcon have been around awhile. I might look at Waterloo next. I'm sold on fast action tips for trout which is my main target. Shop around...


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Can't say enough about my new BillyStix Texas Wader!!! I've own quiet a few custom rods over the years...this one tips them all!

Late,
Cox


----------

